
How to Be a Good Programmer - agnelnieves
https://codeburst.io/how-to-be-a-good-programmer-b7a96f3ce02b
======
ggm
Practice. Discuss. Doing is important because patterns have to be acquired.

Try speaking your code aloud. Can you speak to your code?

Do not over complicate it. Code like your future employer is watching, dance
like nobody is watching.

